# Green Bay Packers Season Thread



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd like to start this thread by sharing this:

*7th-Round Rookie Jeff Janis Looking Like a Steal for Green Bay Packers*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2172805-seventh-round-rookie-jeff-janis-looking-like-a-steal-for-green-bay-packers

I called it, **** yeah, and **** yeah. Packers season is shaping up quite nicely so far, the team looks stacked. If everybody stays healthy (enough), they should be a real force.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I remember in the offseason that there were people saying that our WR core was looking a little thin and now we are looking at Adams/Janis being our 4/5 WR. Just insane. If Lacy and Rodgers stay healthy our offense will be hard to stop.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Irvin: Will be 'long night' for Linsley*



> Corey Linsley will start at center for the Green Bay Packers on Thursday night in the loudest stadium in the NFL, CenturyLink Field, without having had a single snap with quarterback Aaron Rodgers in preseason play.
> 
> Seattle Seahawks linebacker Bruce Irvin can't help but feel sorry for him.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11458000/bruce-irvin-seattle-seahawks-says-pray-green-bay-packers-rookie-corey-linsley


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The Seattle game was looking decent in the first half, but it was just a shit show in the second half. The Bulaga injury didn't do us any favors.

We were still stuck in that same rut against the Jets, but finally the Packers decided to wake up and pick apart the Jets with the offense. The defense finally showed too slowing down the Jets offense. 

Hopefully we can put together a more complete game in Detroit on Sunday.


----------

